# Restart Saltfork post



## Dragline

3 hours today with nothing to show for it.
Water still high and real muddy in the shallower portions of the lake.
My temp reading was 45 degrees just off shore temp.
Had a wind from the north while out today.
It was like the dead sea. Tried several spots.
Saw several guys out in boats. They kept moving around so that's not a good sign.
Hope someone found biting fish ! Ramp's are open ..
Gov. Dewine said we can fish - no groups..


----------



## BABS

Great post. Thanks for the up date. I was thinking about heading down Sunday but seems like a waste of time. Might have to wait another week but by then we might be under total lock down.


----------



## ccc

was thinking about takeing my wife out monday to the fork boat ride and fishing ... does anybody know if any restrooms are unlocked....thanks


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965

ODNR has locked and closed all facilities.


----------



## BABS

This directly from ODNR web-site:
*Outdoor Properties*
As of now, public outdoor spaces at *Ohio state parks, wildlife areas, forests and nature preserves *remain open, including *trails, dog parks, and non-marina docks* with a few exceptions:
Rest rooms closed.


----------



## Dragline

ccc said:


> was thinking about takeing my wife out monday to the fork boat ride and fishing ... does anybody know if any restrooms are unlocked....thanks



Oh man, there's no modern restrooms open. It's find your own squat place.
You'll probably get your feet wet trying to launch your boat. Water level is still making hard to launch. Realize the campground, marina, beach and ect are closed. No rangers, ODNR , Fish and game people, no body's working. There's no one to rescue anyone or assist for help on the water. Your on your own.
It's like being far north in Canada. Sheriff dept. is the only call you can make from your cell phone.


----------



## Saltfork

Went to the spillway at Saltfork today. Super high flowing very fast milk chocolate.

Left there went to another place at salt fork from shore that has a lot of stumps. All the stumps were under water. Caught on small white bass. Talked to a fella in a boat. He said water temp was 53 that’s what he told me. Anyhow he said was out for five hours and had caught 3 crappie. Water was chocolate milk there to. I was there maybe 2 1/2 hours.

Was at Seneca spillway yesterday. Water was down a little from last time I was there but still high for there . Wasn’t much happening there either.


----------



## ccc

thanks for the comeback..... not a problem for me but the wife is another story..lol


----------



## Dragline

Saturday report according to my day fishing - sucked !
Talked to several guys in boat's that came past - No Bites.
Water temp 53 - high water - muddy - little to no wind.
I'll bet someone will post they filled the boat with Crappie today.


----------



## fishless

Dragline said:


> Saturday report according to my day fishing - sucked !
> Talked to several guys in boat's that came past - No Bites.
> Water temp 53 - high water - muddy - little to no wind.
> I'll bet someone will post they filled the boat with Crappie today.


Two little Perch at Atwood


----------



## Dragline

And today Wednesday - Salt Fork. 3 1/2 + hours starting at 8:30am with boat.
Not one damn nibble, no bite, nothing. After the hard storm last night with over a inch of rain,
full moon week. muddy water rising fast. 54 degrees. Low barometer, north wind made it chilly.
Again - no luck. Never talked to one person fishing who caught a keeper of anything......
I just gave up, went home and cracked a beer in the garage and did social distancing like a good boy... well maybe a few beer's..


----------



## BABS

Dragline said:


> And today Wednesday - Salt Fork. 3 1/2 + hours starting at 8:30am with boat.
> Not one damn nibble, no bite, nothing. After the hard storm last night with over a inch of rain,
> full moon week. muddy water rising fast. 54 degrees. Low barometer, north wind made it chilly.
> Again - no luck. Never talked to one person fishing who caught a keeper of anything......
> I just gave up, went home and cracked a beer in the garage and did social distancing like a good boy... well maybe a few beer's..


WOW. Things are bad at the Old Fork. I am glad you are posting fishing info so I don't waste my time with the drive. I moved from New Philly back to Hinckley area and now it takes me 1 1/2 hrs to get on lake. Hopefully in next few weeks things will get better. I never usually catch any fish with high winds and muddy water.


----------



## jube66

Been out on it one time so far this year and nothing to show for it either, better days ahead hopefully.


----------



## RlR

Dragline said:


> 3 hours today with nothing to show for it.
> Water still high and real muddy in the shallower portions of the lake.
> My temp reading was 45 degrees just off shore temp.
> Had a wind from the north while out today.
> It was like the dead sea. Tried several spots.
> Saw several guys out in boats. They kept moving around so that's not a good sign.
> Hope someone found biting fish ! Ramp's are open ..
> Gov. Dewine said we can fish - no groups..


----------



## Dragline

These big cold rains are a killer. I'm giving it a rest until mid week next week. 
I am just fishing for the fun of it (not starving) but hey, I'm due for a good day 
I got my time in..


----------



## fishing_marshall

Is it still looking muddy ?


----------



## fishless

fishing_marshall said:


> Is it still looking muddy ?


Atwood dropped 5 degrees since last weekend and only two fish in 5hrs


----------



## Just One More

Are the ramps still roped off?


----------



## ccc

Just One More said:


> Are the ramps still roped off?


 if this is bs it aint funny


----------



## fishing_marshall

All ramps open. Water up and typical saltfork murky. No good on the musky today. We lost some water temp this past week back down to 49-50


----------



## PromiseKeeper

I was over by Atwood yesterday. The parking lot at the ramp at the dam was almost full! I dont think Ive ever seen that many trailers there.


----------



## musky 44

Atwood today, fish from 2:00 till 6:30. Water temp was 54-56. Only caught one Crappie and 3 little bass. Finally marked fish between 10-20 feet, but couldn't get them to bite. Sounded like most guys struggled there today. Not sure what shut them down? Weather has been fairly stable. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## fishless

musky 44 said:


> Atwood today, fish from 2:00 till 6:30. Water temp was 54-56. Only caught one Crappie and 3 little bass. Finally marked fish between 10-20 feet, but couldn't get them to bite. Sounded like most guys struggled there today. Not sure what shut them down? Weather has been fairly stable. Any tips would be appreciated!


My son and I struggled Saturday at Atwood also


----------



## Dragline

Just a FYI about Saltfrok - Water is down looking good and clearing up.
Didn't fish it but was around a lot of the shore line Morel hunting with no luck.
Turkey hunters are doing their best to bag a gobbler, heard a couple shots.
Hope they got a big one.


----------



## Fishon1546

Fished Atwood Thurs slow Bite. water temp 51.6 degrees marked 52.2 in a Bay Caught 4 Crappie 1 Perch and 1 Saugeye but no size. Marked a lot of Fish Deep need some warmer Weather


----------



## BABS

Dragline said:


> Just a FYI about Saltfrok - Water is down looking good and clearing up.
> Didn't fish it but was around a lot of the shore line Morel hunting with no luck.
> Turkey hunters are doing their best to bag a gobbler, heard a couple shots.
> Hope they got a big one.


Thanks dragline for the report. I am going to get out and start doing some Crappie fishing next week.


----------



## Dragline

The all day rain Sunday has Saltfork back up a couple feet.


----------



## FortySix

Stopped at Lakeside and picked up a couple dozen crappie minnies. Launched from the cabins ramp and started fishing the shorelines from there. Beautiful clear skies, mid afternoon, water was around 62, handful of other boats and shore fisherman around, myself and the family in the boat throwing nothing more than a 16th oz jig with a minnie. The four of us totaled 30+ crappie with several keepers in the mix but we released all. Also had a handful of bluegill, one dink saugeye, and my older son hauled in a heck of a white bass. Had I thought to measure it I’m pretty sure we could have got him a Fish Ohio pin for that one. All fish caught in 6 to 12 feet of water today.


----------



## BABS

FortySix said:


> Stopped at Lakeside and picked up a couple dozen crappie minnies. Launched from the cabins ramp and started fishing the shorelines from there. Beautiful clear skies, mid afternoon, water was around 62, handful of other boats and shore fisherman around, myself and the family in the boat throwing nothing more than a 16th oz jig with a minnie. The four of us totaled 30+ crappie with several keepers in the mix but we released all. Also had a handful of bluegill, one dink saugeye, and my older son hauled in a heck of a white bass. Had I thought to measure it I’m pretty sure we could have got him a Fish Ohio pin for that one. All fish caught in 6 to 12 feet of water today.


Great report. Thanks!


----------



## Dragline

FortySix, Man I'd call that a GOOD day. My luck has been poor at best. So many cold fronts rolling through every 3 days. Fish seem to be leery of baits and dam slow to bite. Gosh we need some real warm spring weather days in a row, well with out rain : )


----------



## Jim white

I got 4 small crappie then in the last half hr


----------



## ccc

i found out today bathrooms at the marinas are open if it matters to anybody ,,,good news for my wife and I


----------



## fishing_marshall

We fished saltfork Sunday. Trolled for musky no musky but my 5 year old reeled in a 25lb flathead that hit a crankbait. Then we got a channel caught and a saugeye.


----------



## Jim white

ccc said:


> i found out today bathrooms at the marinas are open if it matters to anybody ,,,good news for my wife and I


Where's that at


----------



## ccc

old marina close to rt 22,,,,,,sugartree marina down by golf course and lodge road,,,,they are not near the ramps


----------



## Jim white

Are they the old Outhouse type bathrooms


----------



## Jim white

Was that Seneca last Saturday at the main boat ramp the old Outhouse was unlocked


----------



## ccc

no modern flush toilets and showers....for the people who dock their boats i guess


----------



## Jim white

Wow first I've heard about that. That's at salt fork


----------



## Jim white

I was at Burr Oak State Park Monday there was nothing open there that I know of other than the boat ramps seen a Ranger running around in his truck


----------



## ccc

been there for at least 5 years


----------



## BABS

Anybody have any info on the condition of lake? High? Muddy? Temps? Thanks!


----------



## Quillbilly

I fished there last Monday and Tuesday water was stained but not muddy and 60 degs but the cold front as dropped the temp some. Did pretty well on crappie with minnows on trees in 6-12 fow. I know this is a long shot but I lost the license plate off my trailer if anyone finds one down there please let me know.


----------



## Jim white

Quillbilly said:


> I fished there last Monday and Tuesday water was stained but not muddy and 60 degs but the cold front as dropped the temp some. Did pretty well on crappie with minnows on trees in 6-12 fow. I know this is a long shot but I lost the license plate off my trailer if anyone finds one down there please let me know.


That sucks man lock nuts are a good thing


----------



## livin legend

Was there today, temp was 56 and water was a lot cleaner than it has been. My nephew landed his first ever muskie at 44".







[


----------



## Jim white

Hey that's great Legend he will remember that for a long time to come


----------



## polebender

Fantastic! That’s great! I’m sure he was thrilled to death! Congrats!


----------



## moosejohn

livin legend said:


> Was there today, temp was 56 and water was a lot cleaner than it has been. My nephew landed his first ever muskie at 44".
> View attachment 357001
> [


What a beautiful fish, I'm sure he will remember and talk about that the rest of his life. That will make you a legend forever ! Congrats!


----------



## ltroyer

Salt fork was good to me this afternoon .a few crappie a 17 inch saugeye lost another nice one by the boat.about a dozen throw backs on saugeye.jigs n minnow on the bottom worked


----------

